# عمل قسم لتعلم اللغات



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2011)

* 
 سلام ونعمة 

         عمل قسم خاص لتعلم اللغات  الاجنبية  ( فرنساوى  - ايطالى - انجليزى  - المانى - اسبانى  .............. الخ 

 وشكرا 
  اخوكم  الخاطى 
 يوليوس *


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

*فرنساوى - ايطالى - انجليزى - المانى - اسبانى

يا لهوي كل دول يا يوليوس دا إحنا يا دوب عربي و إنجلش ماشيين ههههههههههه
بعدين من وين بدنا نجيب الكادر التعليمي :fun_lol:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2011)

هي الفكره حلوه بس اعتقد هيكون صعب تنفذها

المنتدي هدفه في الاول والاخر ديني تبشيري اكتر مهو علمي

وننتظر رأي الاداره برده


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *فرنساوى - ايطالى - انجليزى - المانى - اسبانى
> 
> يا لهوي كل دول يا يوليوس دا إحنا يا دوب عربي و إنجلش ماشيين ههههههههههه
> بعدين من وين بدنا نجيب الكادر التعليمي :fun_lol:​*



*  انتى مش مطلوب منك كل الغات يااختى   فى ناس تحب تتعلم ايطالى وفى ناس تحب تتعلم انجليزى وفى ناس تحب فرنساوى 
 وبردة هتكون خدمة كبير ياولاد الملك اللى بيسافر فى اوربا والدولة الاجنبية ولا يعرف لغات  هيتعلم لغة  البلد  اللى هيروح فيها 
 هتسهل علية كتير هنا فى التعامل  انا هنحط كل اللغات والاعضاء يحبو فرنساوى  ماشى انجليزى ماشى اللغة اللى يختارها 

 كويس انى فى حد برد علينا فى القسم الاختراعات دة الواحد كان حاسس انة فى صحراء  نشكر الرب انة فى حد رد علينا *


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هي الفكره حلوه بس اعتقد هيكون صعب تنفذها
> 
> المنتدي هدفه في الاول والاخر ديني تبشيري اكتر مهو علمي
> 
> وننتظر رأي الاداره برده


 
* اولا اشكرك  لان فى حد رد عليا  انتى والاخت روزتا  اشكركم  ممكن ناخذها بردة كانها خدمة لكنيسة انك تعملى اولاد الملك  اللى بتسافر برة ولا تعرف حاجة عن اللغات الاخر علشا ن مش يضيع هنا ويكون معة لغة للتعامل بها وتبقى اجمل لو كانت لغة البلد اللى هيعيش فيها 
انا راى  الشخصى   مفيش تعارض ولاشى  بل فى استفادة وخدمة كبير ياولاد وبنات الملك 
 ونشوف راى ادارة المنتدى  شكلهم مش بيردو على احد 
 كمان كنت عامل مقترح تانى قسم للموسيقة الترانيم والافلام المسيحية  موسيقة فقط  اعتقد دة مقترح ضمن اعمال منتدى الكنيسة بس بردو  فى حد رد عليا حتى بكلمة الرفض ولا اى شى 
 وربنا معاكم 
 اخوكم يوليوس*


----------



## tonyturboman (20 أغسطس 2011)

اقتراح جميل
ابتدوا وهاتلاقوا المشاركات بتزيد


----------

